# City cyclists



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

In what world does Lycra look good

Not this one you spandex wearing wonkies

Site of men in Lycra leggings is so wrong

You look retarded you plebs


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back long time no post


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Got to admit to having had slight tingles seeing a couple of the girls at work in their lycra cycling gear


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

WONKY [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

I work in Oxford - I don't care what they are wearing, *ALL* Cyclists must die!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

They all need a good shoeing [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It's been too long Gav - what you driving these days?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> They all need a good shoeing [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> It's been too long Gav - what you driving these days?


A damn good shoeing at that!

Now drive a 61 L200 Warrior as ive got two Ducatis which now get all the love!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Crikey - now that's some change from the TT and Mercs of old! I think Other Marques needs some pics of the Ducs though :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

RONIN! Where you been hiding? :-* 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I heard on radio 2, some people are after charging cyclist,s road tax


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

davelincs said:


> I heard on radio 2, some people are after charging cyclist,s road tax


Noooooo. Can you imagine the level of self importance which some of those lycra louts would adopt should this happen - even if they didn't actually pay up!


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

Amaranth said:


> I work in Oxford - I don't care what they are wearing, *ALL* Cyclists must die!!!


my 7 year old has been cycling for a while now and loves it  
so shame on you :x


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> RONIN! Where you been hiding? :-* 8)


Have been doing up the house and spending a lot of time on the bikes -got a bit of time and missed the old place!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

ronin said:


> In what world does Lycra look good
> 
> Not this one you spandex wearing wonkies
> 
> ...


Could never understand grown men spending serious money to advertise some company like Sky


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > In what world does Lycra look good
> ...


Maybe they get payed, if they don't then very silly. A lot of drivers are just bloody lazy and can't raise the energy to cycle. Of course some cyclists are prats as are some drivers.


----------



## madmark (Mar 15, 2010)

I think cyclists are lazy bastards who just can't be bothered to get their car out of the garage! :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome back long time no post


+1

Welcome back Gavin


----------



## tomd1338 (May 1, 2012)

has anyone tried a boris bike in LDN yet?? good fun tearing past all the other cyclists on a short burst journey and cheaper than the tube or bus.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Generally there are 2 types of cyclist, those in normal clothes who generally obey the rules of the roads, and then you have the arseholes in lycra who make up their own rules.


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

davelincs said:


> I heard on radio 2, some people are after charging cyclist,s road tax


road tax?
so they'd make a new one just for cyclists?
seems a bit unfair
oh, you mean vehicle excise duty!

i commute by car or bike, i pay VED on my car
it is not charged on a per mile basis, so why should you pay for an extra vehicle when you don't cycle - which is emission free & benefits the helath service by keepuing you healthy?
my bike has the same VED as any other non emission vehicle, seems simple enough to me

most cyclists (generalisation here i know, but look at the other posts about cyclists & tell me they aren't generalisations) drive as well so already pay it

wishing death on someone for the form of transport they use, even as a joke, is just crazy.

mind you - i wish you could do something about cyclists that red light jump, or that cycle on pavements
give the rest of us a bad name


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

mighTy Tee said:


> Generally there are 2 types of cyclist, those who generally obey the rules of the roads, and then you have the arseholes who make up their own rules.


corrected it
see far more people in normal roads on the pavements or jumping red lights round here


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Come into London and see how the assh*les ride, and TFL are promoting even more protection for them, it's the rest of us who need protecting from the red light jumping, on pavements, wrong way down 1 way streets, riding between pedestrians on crossings etc etc...

They make us motorcyclists look very law abiding nowadays, the large majority of cyclists in London are out of control and need a wake up call that they should abide by the laws of the road like the rest of us.

Before anyone one gets high and mighty, once in London I cycle every day between jobs.....you'll spot me easily....I am the one stopped at the red light.


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

dont think anyone can get high and mighty about RLJing pavement riding idiots
how can you defend that?

i often shout at cyclists going through red lights, especially when on a bike myself, stopped at said red


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

hibster said:


> dont think anyone can get high and mighty about RLJing pavement riding idiots
> how can you defend that?
> 
> i often shout at cyclists going through red lights, especially when on a bike myself, stopped at said red


Nice one hibster, never realised you were the one next to me at the red!


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

sometimes you get applause from motorists

have also started saying theres a road there & pointing, when walking & a cyclist goes by on the pavement
i'm turning into a right grumpy get!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

hibster said:


> sometimes you get applause from motorists
> 
> have also started saying theres a road there & pointing, when walking & a cyclist goes by on the pavement
> i'm turning into a right grumpy get!


You wouldn't like it in Aylesbury then - most of the main pavements have been widened and turned into pedestrian/cyclist shared routes. It keeps the traffic flowing much better on the roads - a lot of the of these routes are dual-lane so it's safer for everyone to be honest. I usually have a word with cyclists who DON'T use the pavements (having a LHD has it's advantages sometimes [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: )


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

i am talking about pavements that do not have designated cycle lanes on them


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

CWM3 said:


> Come into London and see how the assh*les ride, and TFL are promoting even more protection for them, it's the rest of us who need protecting from the red light jumping, on pavements, wrong way down 1 way streets, riding between pedestrians on crossings etc etc...
> 
> They make us motorcyclists look very law abiding nowadays, the large majority of cyclists in London are out of control and need a wake up call that they should abide by the laws of the road like the rest of us.
> 
> Before anyone one gets high and mighty, once in London I cycle every day between jobs.....you'll spot me easily....I am the one stopped at the red light.


plus one...

cyclists in London are fcukin tw*ts of the highest order...9 out of 10 cyclists I see, ride like they own the road...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

this happened in a sleepy gloucestershire village a while ago.
the report said he was cycling in the middle of the road holding up the traffic


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

I am that twat ! (excluding the lycra)

On the tax issue....I have a company car, which i pay (indirectly) tax on, I have the TT...which i pay tax on, I have the CBR...which i pay tax on, clearly i can only use one at a time......my choice yes, but no fucking way should i pay tax to cycle on a road...(to a goverment who has the ride to work scheme?)

I don't cycle side by side with 5 other lycra clad dicks, blocking the road, i generally don't go through red lights, but i do sometimes ride on the pavement, but do give a wide birth to pedestrains and a warning bell ring....and i'll stop if they've not heard or seen me....

The pavement is often the safest place to ride, because believe me on the cycle or the motorcycle there are some fucking blind drivers !


----------

